# 52332 w/ 50590 repeat procedure 90 day global



## bill2doc (Sep 6, 2011)

Please help,  physician performed both in December.  Pt returned for kidney stones agan in Feb - unclear if this is a mod -76 repeat by the same physician or mod -78 related procedure in post-op period.

Thank you in advance!


----------



## svt96cobra (Sep 6, 2011)

If it's treating the same stone, it would be a 58 mod for "staged procedure". Normally the physician will make the patient aware prior to the ESWL that additional treatment may be required. Hope that helps!


----------



## svanhorn73 (Sep 27, 2011)

I agree if the physician stated in his notes that it was discuss with the patient that he/she may need additional procedure to remove the stone then mod 58 is needed. But if there is no notification that it was discuss with the patient. Use modifier 78


----------

